# SHARK BAIT ANYONE?????



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

I posted this on the Bow fishing forum but thought I should share it with the Sharkers. We gigged these cow nose rays at about the 20 on PINS. They were almost beached. Cought a few with a cast net which is probably allot safer than a gig. We got bait for a year!


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome! Shark candy.


----------



## TheExxonKid (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks good guys! Loads of shark bait!


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. I need some of those myself.


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

If i ever go down that way i'm buying new ray boots!. lol. good catch. i hope you have better luck with frozen ray than i've had.


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

Awwww, looks like you killed the whole clan. That should impact the population for many years to come. hwell:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

speaking of clan, looks like Johnny Reb is growing that pony tail back!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice. 

That's a familiar site to see the ice chest half full of blood with my drinks floating in it. lol


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Nice. We catch em barehanded too when they are the surf thick. We cook em up too when we have enough bait rays. Not as good to eat as the southerns, but they are still tasty.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> Nice. We catch em barehanded too when they are the surf thick. We cook em up too when we have enough bait rays. Not as good to eat as the southerns, but they are still tasty.


How do you clean and cook them?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

SuperflyMD said:


> How do you clean and cook them?


Almost like a flounder. Start where the body cavity joins the wings, cut down down to the cartilage layer, and fillet out to the tip of the wing. Do the same thing on the other wing. Then flip the ray over and do the same thing for the bottom side of the cartilage layer.

As for cooking, we usually fried chunks of the wings, but sautéing in olive oil with some lime and tony's on them worked great as well. We always soaked in milk for a few hours prior to cooking, although it wasn't necessary IMO.


----------



## mathewperry (Apr 20, 2010)

That's some catch!


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

Torpedo said:


> Awwww, looks like you killed the whole clan. That should impact the population for many years to come. hwell:


I don't think we even got close to fading this clan. There was hundereds of them. We only took what we thought we needed. Believe me we could have stayed longer and got as many as we wanted.


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

jc said:


> speaking of clan, looks like Johnny Reb is growing that pony tail back!


It looks like it but he really just had a long weekend on the beach. He's back to clean cut.


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

justletmein said:


> Very nice.
> 
> That's a familiar site to see the ice chest half full of blood with my drinks floating in it. lol


Heck yeah! Notice the last two beers, not in the cooler.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

jc said:


> speaking of clan, looks like Johnny Reb is growing that pony tail back!


LOL on the clan remark jon, easy there killer!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

haha, you looked better as a hippy


----------

